# New site for campervans?



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

What no posts?

Think I'll stay in the big pool!

Texas


----------



## chopper (May 22, 2005)

the only post i can think of is that i feel that we are thought less of placed at the bottom of the list of forums or is just me?

chopper


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Well I have to say that I like mine. It is a bit ratty here and there. I have recently removed the huge 30 gal water tank, sold it to another motorhomer ( a selfbuilder ) and fitted a blue Fiamma, 70 litre tank. I must say that the water has a different taste in litres than it does in gallons but we'll get used to it. 8O 
The smaller tank allowed me to make a storage box under the bench seat, above the tank, for bedding.
I have made an end piece for the kitchen worktop so that I can lean on it when sitting in bed reading, and my wife has made a padded panel for her side ( the showerroom wall ) so it is more comfortable to lean on and not so cold.

Having noticed some nasty tyre wear on my 2000mile old front tyres I had the steering tracking adjusted yesterday and it was " way out" , so that should've fixed that.

I also didn't like the fact that the window blinds came down so low that the seat cushions leaned on them. I cut the blinds shorter and then had to make an infill panel to block in the lower part of the window. It looks a lot better than it sounds.

We went to Wales in it during the half-term week, two nights at Cardiff Camping (more 'older' vans in one place than I've seen for a long time ).
Two nights on the Gower with a C&CC 'holiday site' where we had a rare opportunity to use the on-board generator. Our panel van conversion isn't perfect but I have seen £50,000 ones which weren't either.

If I attach a photo' it may show here in the message.............I'll give it a try. That board at the end of the worktop is not my new 'headrest' it's just an infill piece for the bed. The engine cover blanket has been replaced by a wife made fitted cover. 
The van was re-upholstered, including the cab seats by Regal Furnishing.

What have you been doing with yours?

Harvey


----------



## chopper (May 22, 2005)

those pictures show that you have a smart home to go away in, good on ya. I agree with your point that some £50,000 marques are all show and no product and the part i dont like is that most of them do not have an evening lounge to relax in, they have a dining area 2 double seats facing side ways on and a fixed rear bed up a pair of steps, your van like mine means we have the best of both worlds, nice spacious dinging area, then remove the table and the lounge appears and u can either sit upright or do i what i do best lie sort of in a horizontal position wathcing telly and falling asleep.

i am away this weekend with the new companions (club for single divorced widowed etc), usually get a good crowd.

just hope this weather lasts but if it rains at least when we go bed we are off the ground unlike those tenty people.

regards

chopper


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

chopper said:


> those pictures show that you have a smart home to go away in, good on ya.
> regards
> chopper


Thanks chopper.
When we had the seats re-upholstered I had the backs of the cab seat backs padded.
We can tilt the seat backs forward and use the padded backs as backrests on the sofa, with feet up facing backwards, or we can swivel the seats through 90% and sit facing the front with feet up.

This is how it was before the re-upholstery:-


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Hi ingram, Nice van .....
and what a good idea about the drivers seat being a backrest. I have often got a bit "techy" when the Mussus grabbed the other end of the bench seat and put her feet up. I was relegated to the "uncomfortable end".

Thanks...........Why i didn't think of it myself annoys the hell outta me


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

[quote="ingram
This is how it was before the re-upholstery:-[/quote]

And here it is after one or two more modifications: new engine cover to replace the blanket and a couple of headrests.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Nice van. Ingram. Although we've gone BIG, I was amazed at some of the quality and ergonomics of van conversions.

I was setting up a joint viewing of a Trigano Tribute at the same time as my wife was setting up a viewing of the Autosleppers Pollensa. Of course, I deferred, and we bought the Pollensa there and then (I was a bit of a bargain). I didn't realise until I viewed the Tribute that van conversions could have 'proper' bathrooms, with showers and toilets which didn't have to come out of a cupboard to use.

I still have a soft spot for the smaller vans, probably because my dad converted a Thames 12 seater minibus into a camper. It must be something in the genes :roll: 

Gerald


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi Harvey,

It looks good 

We have a Timberland Freedom having downsized from an A class Laika three years ago, it was the best move we ever made even though it was forced upon us.

We looked long and hard for a coachbuilt with a reasonable payload but nothing took our fancy. Some payloads were in the region of 200kg, not a lot of good when you spend 4/5 months away at a time.

We live near the Timberland factory so we bought there. They had the model we wanted on the production line at the time so we could see what we would be getting.

We did a few mods.

Removed the swing arm table which we found to be about as much use as an "ashtray on a motor bike"

We use the board that makes the second single bed as a table, adapted with a pedestal leg and a tripod base. We also have a small round table for coffee, drinks etc. both are used inside and outside the van.

We have a 13kg refillable LPG bottle with an external filling point on the side of the van, this is the greatest thing since sliced bread. Well we think so anyway.

We have a 60 watt solar panel mounted on the roof that tops up the two 100ah leisure batteries and the engine battery as well.

We had a aluminiun back box made by Sporty Trailers this was an excellent buy we could not manage without it.










This carries the bulky lightweight kit.

Regards

Don


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I just wish I could do things like this. I have the ideas but then that's it. Zilch. I often wonder whether people that design motorhomes have ever been in one because any motorhome I have seen has at least one or two things glaringly bleedin' obvious that a couple of minor altereation while building would turn something tiresome into something very useful.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Ingram- looks good to me  

Although we moved on to coachbuilts, it was the experienced gained in the hi-top conversions (2) we had before which enabled us to select the layout and extras we wanted in the coachbuilts. When we changed about 6 years ago there were not many coachbuilts in our (low) price range which had the front seat swivel idea. My husband would not even go in one that didn't! He is quite right in saying why have about 3 -4 feet of inside space you can't use when you want it most :? However, as he is the one to make up the bed, he (we?) decided a fixed bed was a good idea. Not a problem for me as he is the one to do most of the driving. 

Just done an overnight in Kirkcudbright with friends as a trial run for a week in France early September - they fly out with small tent, week with us and then they fly back to work. Another benefit for us of retirement, we get to do another 5 weeks there. Anyway, I digress. On the trip home we passed and waved to a hi- top. No response, I was quite disappointed . . . . . .reminds me of another thread.

Ingram - hope you have many years enjoyment in your motorhome whatever its shape or size.


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

chopper said:


> i am away this weekend with the new companions (club for single divorced widowed etc), usually get a good crowd.
> 
> chopper


Hi Chopper, 
So how come you haven't answered my 'Going it alone' thread :roll:

Was your time away with other motorhomers?

Tell me more please :wink:


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Interesting comments folks.

I do find the 'panel van' a bit cramped and being a bit old ( the 'van ) that it needs a fair bit of TLC to keep it going and looking fairly decent..... but then I also find that the modifications / improvements and the TLC is all part of the hobby  

I don't think that I'd like to spend 5 weeks away in ours!

I would like something a lot bigger and new and have been looking but one major advantage of the panel van is the size: overall length and width: some of the places we find ourselves in the Renault; we'd be in a bit of bother in some of the C and A class 'vans, and we use it for days out and it almost fits in most car parks.

I really need something the size of the Renault on the outside, and an A class inside ..... :wink: 

Harvey


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

ingram said:


> I don't think that I'd like to spend 5 weeks away in ours!
> Harvey


Harvey

You park it somewhere warm and sunny and I'll spend 5 weeks away with it for you :wink:


----------

